# Has anyone used Mangrove root as hardscape?



## Wookii (3 Dec 2020)

I can find precious little information online about peoples experiences using mangrove roots for Aquascaping. The only thread I've found on here by @frothhelmet seems to refer more to live Mangroves/fresh roots?

There are a number of pieces available on eBay, such as this one: Mangrove Root







If anyone has used Mangrove roots in their tanks before, please let me know - they look ideal for the future scape I'm planning, but I don't want to buy them if they break down and rot in the aquarium, or are impossible to get to sink etc.


----------



## zozo (3 Dec 2020)

I guess the confusion starts with the idea that the plant/tree commonly known and sold as Red Mangrove <Rhizophora mangle>is the only one... But it isn't... 

Mangrove actually is just a term used for a collection of trees and shrubs that grow with aerial roots over land or water.
In a taxonomic sense, worldwide, a Mangrove forest can contain over 100 species, 20 genders in 16 plants and trees families.
Thus a piece of Mangrove DW offered in the trade can be from a variety of different most likely not further identified trees harvested from a Mangrove forest. 

Mangrove - Wikipedia


----------



## Wookii (3 Dec 2020)

zozo said:


> I guess the confusion starts with the idea that the plant/tree commonly known and sold as Red Mangrove <Rhizophora mangle>is the only one... But it isn't...
> 
> Mangrove actually is just a term used for a collection of trees and shrubs that grow with aerial roots over land or water.
> In a taxonomic sense, worldwide, a Mangrove forest can contain over 100 species, 20 genders in 16 plants and trees families.
> ...



Ah - that would be my ignorance on the subject showing itself then @zozo - so what you are saying is that there is no real way of knowing if it suitable for the aquarium, without knowing the specific species?


----------



## zozo (3 Dec 2020)

If it's sold in an LFS or affiliated trade as animal-safe it shouldn't be a problem... In most cases, anything hardwood if old and dry enough can be used. In general consensus, it said to avoid fresh softwood sp. such as pine and or Grape for example. But then we have Bog or Red Moor Wood sold in LFS and it's dug up in the Peatlands. From what I understand this wood originated from ancient Pine forests but it was conserved for ages in acidic peat layers rendering it safe and actually very healthy to use in aquariums.

We actually have the same issue with a Drift Wood sold as Savanna Wood (roots) under a variety of names from unidentified tree species. But Driftwood? It's gathered in the African savannas that barely see a drop of rain once every few years. It never drifted other than in a river of sand as long as it existed. But it's all safe to use hardwood.

What you can do if you are in doubt with some wood you find. Place it in a large tub with water in the garden, seed it with a portion of Daphnia. Daphnia is extremely sensitive to small amounts of toxins in the water and die. If you can keep them alive and breeding in the tub with the wood you are good to go for aquarium.

Thus summary, avoid fresh softwood and if you find anything hardwood but unidentified do the Daphnia test for a few months. 

If you leave a tub with clean water long enough in the garden and if it's safe it's a matter of weeks and Daphnia will come with other insects via airmail and seed the tub naturally. Then you also know its good to go...


----------

